# Alternate-Day Calorie Cutting



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2012)

Donald Laub, MD, is an advocate of a new paradigm of nutrition - alternate-day eating, wherein one day you eat normally and the next you cut calories 20% to 50%. 

This is somewhat like my own approach, except even on my "feast" days I try not to go too crazy. I tend toward what many would consider a starvation diet, but I supplement with herbs and vitamins. I am healthy (rarely get so much as a cold), still weigh 200 pounds at 6' (not much fat, but a little in all the right places!) and still teaching and performing martial arts and walking a few miles a day.

Does anyone else voluntarily limit their intake, and if so have you experienced any positive benefits?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2012)

I've done a few 3 day fasts in my time, for a combination cleansing/weight loss.  I love food though, and I try to balance my pig out days with days of less or at least more healthy foods.  I'm 5'4, and my good weight is around 145, but I'll climb to 160 which is my max.  Close to it now, so I'll start watching my added treats like pie and ice cream or too heavy on the cheese, etc. 

 I walk a couple of miles a day, and go to the gym a couple of times a week, where I'll do treadmill, bike or weight machines.  I take a lot of vitamins and herbs too, and haven't had a cold or flu in years...knock on wood.  I've got a little fat in all the wrong places, lol, and have to watch it, as diabetes is in my immediate family.  No prescriptions drugs yet, and want to keep it that way.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 19, 2012)

My fasting is work-related, sporadic and unintentional.

If there's work to do outside I eat my bagel with peanut butter in the AM and that's it until supper; half the time I am too wired to eat so will wait until jammie time and just eat my yogurt.  I have been accused of being "the uncontrolled substance" more than once in my life

 I carry water on the tractor and won't waste time eating until the tasks are complete or it's getting time to get the horses in for the night.

It's a whole different spin if housework is involved - I don't like housework and will look for excuses to take breaks --- and eat - lollol

Overall, I should be skinny as a broom handle but that ain't the case.  Even Mr. TWHRider doesn't understand that- lol lol lol 

We do eat a lot different, and healthier, since Mr. TWHRider had his heart attack on April 1st.  And it was a good one - they life-flighted him from our local hospital to Vanderbilt in Nashville, TN.  He had 85% blockage on the right side and they said he was lucky he got himself down off the ridge on the 4-wheeler and made it ~1/8th mile to the house on pretty rough terrain.  He's never smoked so his veins are great and they put the stent in thru his wrist.  He came home two days later and his Hypertensive Type A self went back to work the following Mondaynthego:

Anyway, eating Heart Healthy has helped with some weight loss and we both feel better.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 19, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a book called "Wheat Belly"?  It was written by a cardiologist. He claims that we are all overweight and suffering from many things (including bloated bellies) due to the toxicity of wheat? I haven't read it, but my husband has and he has decided that he wants to go off wheat.....which changes my cooking routine, dramatically!!!  I have another friend who stopped eating wheat (did nothing else different) and the pounds just dropped off!


----------



## Elzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Now that I have more time to exercise, I do indeed exercise more. Nothing really very strenuous, but I do try to be consistent. I am also watching what I eat and have cut back on the carbs and intake (doctor is pleased as well) and I have lost weight. I seem to be able to stick to a diet during the week and then, relax during the weekends. I just can't give up my desserts and treats on the weekends, so perhaps I am dieting correctly after all. 

Yesterday, I put on my favorite winter vest from last year, for the first time this year. And somehow it stretched over the summer, it seems to be a size too big as it is now very roomy. Don't plan to grow back into it but darn it, it WAS my favorite winter vest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothin' wrong with roomy Elzee! It didn't stretch you slimmed down!   Nothing feels better than our clothes becoming more comfortable!  Right now my jeans are digging into me, got some work to do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope the Mr. is doing well TWH, great that you're both eating healthier, something we should all do really as we get older.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> Overall, I should be skinny as a broom handle but that ain't the case.  Even Mr. TWHRider doesn't understand that- lol lol lol



That's weird, because I constantly get people that don't believe I eat what or how much I tell them I eat. They'll say "you look too muscular" or "you're not fat but you're not thin either".

I like freaking people out like that. layful: Yesterday I had a bowl of rice and two pieces of buttered toast all day. Today I just had a big bowl of chili and tonight I'm having a 12" pepperoni pizza.

*shrug* It all balances out. 



			
				Ginger said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of a book called "Wheat Belly"?



Haven't heard of that particular book but I have heard of the theory. Not sure what to think of it - several points ring false in my mind, but then he does make some good points also.



			
				Elzee said:
			
		

> Yesterday, I put on my favorite winter vest from last year, for the  first time this year. And somehow it stretched over the summer, it seems  to be a size too big as it is now very roomy. Don't plan to grow back  into it but darn it, it WAS my favorite winter vest.



My condolences - I know how people are with their wardrobes. 

That's one of the benefits of always wearing loose clothing like I do - you can use it as a limiting switch. When it starts becoming tight you know it's time to cut back on the Twinkies (may they rest in peace).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> That's weird, because I constantly get people that don't believe I eat what or how much I tell them I eat. They'll say "you look too muscular" or "you're not fat but you're not thin either".



You've got a big advantage having practiced martial arts over the years.  You must have a very strong core, and toned muscles...big help for burning any fat you may put on.  I wouldn't want to be too thin either, I see this gal at he gym sometimes, and she's skin and bones.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> You've got a big advantage having practiced martial arts over the years.  You must have a very strong core, and toned muscles...big help for burning any fat you may put on.  I wouldn't want to be too thin either, I see this gal at he gym sometimes, and she's skin and bones.



I think a big part of it is genetics also - I come from a family of what is colloquially called "big boned" people - even the parakeet was bulked-up. When I was a kid, for a short while I was anemic and I alternated between horror-show skinny and having Mom buy my clothes in the "Husky" department. 

I HATED that - I always felt like a Russian sled dog. My friends even called me "Mush". layful:

Then yes, when I started with the martial arts at 12 I started shaping up - not in any conscientious way like the kids today - "Man, I want to look like (insert name of current Hollywood muscular heart-throb)!" - but just from the constant travel to and from class and from the work-outs I got there.

I've always gone up and down with my weight, but the biggest change was when I got married (sound familiar, ladies? Guys?). Until I got married at 28 I was pretty much a constant 170-175 pounds - my "fighting weight", as it were. Never varied so much as 2 pounds outside that range.

Then I said "I do", and within the first year I was 220. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For the 15 years I was married I stayed around that weight. I got divorced, and within a year I was down to my present weight of 200. But I can't seem to get back to that magic 170-175 anymore. I guess our metabolism changes over time, even though we don't always consume as many calories. 

As for the skinny-Minnies - meh ... I've gone out with some skinny gals and, not to be rude, but it's like sleeping on a bag full of auto parts - all sharp angles and nasty points. Give me some meat on those bones anyday.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 21, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hope the Mr. is doing well TWH, great that you're both eating healthier, something we should all do really as we get older.



Thank you  You would never know his Hypertensive Type A self had a heart attacknthego:  He has slowed down but his idea of slowing down is a power nap in the recliner; he still has more energy than most 20 year olds.  Truthfully, I think everyone on this forum probably does.  Lazy kids used to be the exception, now they seem to be the norm.

By-the-by, our WalMart carries the Pink Lady apples - now ask me if I bought them - nupe -lollollol  WalMart was my last stop, it was crowded around the "apple cart" so I reached between to ladies, grabbed a cheap bag of horse apples and "got the flock out of there" as my Ex used to say - lol lol  Next time


----------

